# Tachometers



## cnp (Oct 26, 2020)

Comments on good functioning tachometers and sources.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 26, 2020)

Like the SenDec I use.


----------



## ham (Dec 13, 2020)

Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton 19200 Tachometer,Black: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton 19200 Tachometer,Black: Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




Once you know how it works you can read rpm very quickly. I prefer these over the digitals


----------

